

This Is Why You Don’t Need A New Phone - smanuel
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/26/this-is-why-you-dont-need-a-new-phone/

======
smanuel
Which reminds me of this article:

[http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/why-you-shouldnt-fall-
fo...](http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/why-you-shouldnt-fall-for-the-
upgrade-trap-phone-makers-set-for-you/)

and the most important advice: "Ask yourself why you're upgrading"

